# Romantic meal?



## Zathorious (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm 18, which means i'm relatively new to the kitchen (I know some of you, by this time have been in the kitchen for years).

I have hosted two dinner parties, both of which I am happy to say were successes.

So why am I posting?

It's rather simple. 

I'm having a girl to stay and I don't know what to cook. I could have looked up "romantic meals" on google. However google's results wouldn't have taken the key factors into account.

She gets off at eight, so i'm going to need something ready for when we walk in the door.

I'm not a rich man i'm afraid so I need something relatively easy on the wallet.

I'm new to the kitchen, I need something that I can't screw up easily!

Suggestions?

I'll have free time on my hands so if anyone can also recommend an easy dessert, that'd be just peachy!

Thanks,
Z


----------



## roadfix (Mar 28, 2011)

It doesn't matter what you cook.  It's the ambiance you need to create.  Having pizza can be romantic.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 28, 2011)

What you cook is less important than the ambiance, as roadfix said.  Candles, mood lighting, appropriate music a nicely dressed person (that would be you) greeting her at the door with a flower.

That said, we're all strangers here and don't have clue what this woman likes to eat that you can cook.  So don't ask us, ask her.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 28, 2011)

Also, since you're preparing the meal it's best to find out if she's allergic to anything.  Also assume she's lactose intolerant and prepare your meals accordingly.  You don't want any surprises and ruin a romantic evening from her food discomfort....


----------



## Selkie (Mar 28, 2011)

As some of the others have said, presentation is everything. Anything you fix can appear to be "special" if you present it properly, even something as mundane as macaroni & cheese. Making HER feel special, she'll hardly notice what it is you're serving.

Some things to avoid:

No scented candles or strong cologne. The odor will not help the food and/or wine taste good! Eating is a function of smell as much as it is taste.

Put a doily or small decoratively cut waxed paper or parchment under any lit candles on the table. They will save your finish when the wax drips low. Regular paper will soak through.

Be attentive, but don't let her help. Not even clearing the dishes! Make it known that she is your special guest and is to be served, at least for that evening.

Leave cleanup for the next morning. Don't spoil the mood with messing around in the kitchen.

Good Luck!


----------



## Zathorious (Mar 28, 2011)

Sound advice indeed, however i'm one step ahead of you 

I already have the music picked out, it's an odd and complicated situation, I really just need to make something which is subtly romantic.

I'm excited for it big time.

Mac and cheese and pizza is too easy.

Here's the first turkey I cooked for thanksgiving.







I can't set up a nice table and what not, the whole thing is casual and laid back. She doesn't want me to 'go to any trouble' (yes women say one thing and mean the other I know) and I know that if I do it'll make her uncomfortable, so that is why I need to be subtle.

For dessert i'm thinking something with figs. Perhaps some high quality figs by themselves? 

Romantic and easy, and something I can leave because I have to pick her up.

Idea's?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2011)

welcome zathorious.

ok, i'll start with the dessert since you'vge tipped your hand with the figs.

if you can get fresh figs (they're really a summer thing) stuff them with moscarpone cheese, top with crushed pistacios (or nut of your choice), and combine honey balsamic vinegar, and orange zest - bring to a boil and reduce until thickened, then drizzle over the stuffed figs.

if you can only get dried figs, combine dry red wine, sugar, and balsamic vinegar, then simmer the figs in the mixture until they absorb some of it - plumping up a bit, and the remaining liquid is reduced into a sauce. plate the figs, top with a dollop of vanilla ice cream and drizzle with the sauce.



oh wait, i just noticed you're 18. i'm not sure where you're from but you might not be able to do the red wine one.

now, as far as dinner goes, do you want to be able to have something ready when you walk in the door, or can you make a quick meal in say - less than 30 minutes?

 if it's the latter, how do you guys like italian seafood?


----------



## spork (Mar 29, 2011)

ditto above.

If you care, your cooking will show it and I wouldn't worry.

"peachy."  That's a good idea.  Oven broil halves with brown sugar and a pad of butter.  Chill in frig.   Serve tableside spooned with cream.


----------



## merstar (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's another idea for figs:
A friend of mine made these, and they're delicious: (you an use orange juice instead of Grand Marnier)
STUFFED FIGS DRIZZLED WITH CHOCOLATE
Stuffed Figs Drizzled With Chocolate Recipe - Food.com - 68911

Also, Strawberries dipped in chocolate would be nice.


----------



## Zathorious (Mar 29, 2011)

Now we're talking haha.

Italian seafood sounds good, what do you have in mind? 

Our relationship isn't exactly conventional, we're not talking to each other till the day of hahaha, madness I know.

I want her to remember this night for a long time and it's going to start with the meal. 

I'm all ears to this Italian seafood, but I don't want anything too too heavy on the breath or gut  

I may have found my dessert
BBC - Food - Recipes : Raymond Blanc's basic chocolate mousse

Thanks guys.


----------



## Zathorious (Mar 29, 2011)

Ah impatience, a trait of the young i'm afraid.

bump *wince*


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2011)

whooooaaaa there, tiger.

you'll "have a night to remember" if you act gracefully, not too eager in any way. trust me.  lol.

the italian seafood dinner i was talking about is seafood marinara with angel hair pasta, aka capellini. yeah, you can make this with a ton o' garlic, or with none, but imo it needs some. and if both of you are eating it, that cancels out the bad breath factor to a degree. just be sure to cook the garlic a bit so it's not stinky.

this dish can mostly be prepped before hand, so when you get home all you have is a few minutes to cook.

before you go to pick her up, make a quick marinara sauce by frying a half of a minced sweet onion and several minced garlic cloves in evoo, add some minced anchovy and stir until it melts in , and dump in a large can of crushed tomatoes into a deep saute pan. 

splurge on a good can of san marzano tomatoes as it makes or breaks the dish.. cento brand in my favourite at about $3 per can.

stir in a pinch or two of dried oregano, then simmer the sauce on low for about a half hour or so, stirring frequently until it thickens up. when it's thick, cover and set aside.

also before you go, peel and devein a half pound of jumbo shrimp, and scrub/rinse a dozen little neck clams. cover the shrimp and clams and put them into the fridge with a dozen large (or a half pound of bay) scallops.

for the rest of the stuff you'll need in place to cook later, also known as "mise en place", rinse and tear up a big handful of fresh basil leaves, and chop up a smaller amount of fresh parsley. (parsley acts to help kill bad breath, btw). also, have a small can of tomato paste ready if you should need it later.

when you get home, all you'll need to do is make the pasta and finish cooking the shellfish in the sauce.

after you've gotten her comfortable, start a pot of salted water right away for the capellini, which cooks the fastest of all pastas and doesn't feel "heavy". when the water is boiling, add the capellini and set a timer for 5 minutes. you also don't want to overcook the pasta so it's mushy.

while the water is starting to heat up, get the sauce simmering again, then toss in all of the shellfish and most of the torn basil and chopped parsley, reserving some for the end. stir to incorporate the sauce and shellfish. 

cover tightly and let it simmer for about 4 or 5 minutes. peek to see when the clams have opened and the shrimp and scallops are opaque throughout, stirring again. it shouldn't take very long, in fact, the longer you cook it, the tougher and less flavourful it'll get.

the shellfish will add some liquid to the sauce as it cooks so you might need to cook this uncovered depending on how thick you got the sauce to start. if it's way too thin, stir in a heaping tbsp of the tomato paste and leave it uncovered to help it thicken back up.

if you've timed this right, the shellfish and the pasta will be ready at the same time. lots of double entendre there, lol.

drain and plate the pasta, and ladel the shellfish and sauce into the middle. sprinkle with the reserved basil and parsley.

serve with bread and a dipping bowl of evoo, salt, and freshly cracked pepper. it looks more sophisticated than butter. but only use good evoo.

hth, and good luck.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 29, 2011)

I would suggest some Bossa Nova with say, Astrud Gilberto and Stan Getz to set the mood.  That, with fine dining and she'll be begging for you.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2011)

lol, roadfix!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaRlW-jz1QQ

they're only 18. i doubt it'll work.

but i'll go out with you... 

btw, zath, pay attention to the lyrics before the final chorus. married, family, etc.


----------



## Zathorious (Mar 29, 2011)

evoo?

This reminds me of a mediterrean stew I did but that was a summer dish.

I'll think about it, I think it's a good idea but i'm open to hear others.

Whoa whoa whoa! FAMILY!?! I just wanted a good meal! 

The music I have covered, don't worry none of that new BS that people my age call music.

Thanks guys!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2011)

oh, sorry. evoo = extra virgin olive oil.

buy a small bottle of the best you can find. it won't go to waste.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 29, 2011)

Zathorious, fresh cut flowers on the table, leave a few "sensitive" books on show, within the first 30 mins get someone to call you on the phone and pretend to be your Mum, tell your fake mum how much you miss her and your puppy "Bolas".
Never do a romantic dinner for the first time, she will have her guard up.
The lunch, don't be a cheap skate, fry cubes of pancetta drain and save, fry in the left over oil  cubes of cooked lobster (you could use shrimp) lightly, drain and save, fry pieces of chicken liver (I used foie gras) drain and save. Mix the them all into a well dressed salad, don't serve wine your intent would be obvious.
Pudding has to be a dark chocolate mousse with the clincher a glass of Sautern or Tokay.
Pick your romantic background music well, may I suggest Sex Bomb by Tom Jones on a continuous loop.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 29, 2011)

buckytom said:


> oh, sorry. evoo = extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## Sprout (Mar 29, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> within the first 30 mins get someone to call you on the phone and pretend to be your Mum, tell your fake mum how much you miss her and your puppy "Bolas".



rofl!


----------



## blissful (Mar 29, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Zathorious, fresh cut flowers on the table, leave a few "sensitive" books on show, within the first 30 mins get someone to call you on the phone and pretend to be your Mum, tell your fake mum how much you miss her and your puppy "Bolas".
> Pick your romantic background music well, may I suggest Sex Bomb by Tom Jones on a continuous loop.


 
Sensitive books!!!! Really!!! Do you want her to think he is some wimp?

Like what book? "How To Do Her In 40 ways", "She Hurt my Feelings", "How to Understand Women", "From Door To Bed In 20 Minutes".

Fake MUM!! 
Miss your puppy!!
Sex Bomb by Tom Jones???!!!
This is by far the WORST BAD advice I've ever seen, BAD and incredibly FUNNY.  thanks for the laughs!
Bolas, we need to keep you around for advice.


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 29, 2011)

You can have a salad prepared and in the fridge waiting for when she gets there.  Pears poached in a little wine with some sweet spices is always an elegant and eay desert that you can have ready. (And it is light enough not to weigh you down if you are planning other after dinner activities    A chicken fricassee makes a nice homey yet not every day kind of meal that can be warming on the stove.  Really anything you can braise will work for this situation. Serve on individual plates, not family style.  Bring the plate to her as she is already seated at the table.  Makes you appear very gallant.  If you can afford it get some cloth napkins.   Be sure the plates look appetizing.  Candles, especially long tapers might appear too romantic if I am reading your situation correctly but a short jarred candle will help to set the mood.   Good luck.


----------



## merstar (Mar 29, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> You can have a salad prepared and in the fridge waiting for when she gets there.  Pears poached in a little wine with some sweet spices is always an elegant and eay desert that you can have ready. (And it is light enough not to weigh you down if you are planning other after dinner activities    A chicken fricassee makes a nice homey yet not every day kind of meal that can be warming on the stove.  Really anything you can braise will work for this situation. Serve on individual plates, not family style.  Bring the plate to her as she is already seated at the table.  Makes you appear very gallant.  If you can afford it get some cloth napkins.   Be sure the plates look appetizing.  Candles, especially long tapers might appear too romantic if I am reading your situation correctly but a short jarred candle will help to set the mood.   Good luck.



Good idea about the chicken fricassee - Coq Au Vin would be nice.


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 29, 2011)

zathorious, i hope you have a great evening! let us know what you made!


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't forget the Dean Martin.


----------



## Silversage (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm getting a kick out of the Casanovas here giving you dating advice.  You need to ignore these two Romeos and listen to the women! 

Men seem to find it romantic to be fed something that their mothers would make - spaghetti, meatloaf, mac & cheese, steak & potatoes, heavy pasta sauces.  Women, even if they're still young, usually have to cook that stuff too often.  They are more bowled over by something that they DON'T get at home.  Instead of spaghetti, make linguine with white clam sauce.  Instead of meatloaf, make a beef bourguignon (fancy beef stew in red wine). Merstar's suggestion of coq au vin would be nice, but I'd give it an updated lighter twist.  Fine Cooking has a great version with reisling, shallots & fennel.  Get the idea?

Women also usually have lighter appetites, especially when they're dating and trying to make an impression.  It's been studied and shown that they eat lighter in front of a man than they do with their girlfriends.  So don't put her in a difficult or potentially embarrassing situation.  Don't make something big and heavy, especially if you are serving dessert.  Make something that is lighter, like chicken or seafood, rather than red meat.  She won't feel sexy when she slurps spaghetti and gets tomato sauce on her blouse.  Pasta is good, but keep the sauce light.  Make sure that whatever you serve her, don't overload the plate.  She'll feel obligated to finish it, even if she is stuffed to the gills.  Keep the portions small and go back for seconds.

For dessert, anything with fruit or chocolate is sexy.   And if you can combine the two, you'll hit it out of the park.  Put a couple big beautiful sliced strawberries atop that mousse.  Or top it with a raspberry sauce.  It has been shown repeatedly that chocolate stimulates certain hormones in women that are closely connected to sexual hormones.  

Selkie, Merstar & Joesfolk have some good suggestions from a woman's point of view.

(I still love you Bucky!)


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 29, 2011)

mmm if a guy makes a good steak a salad and maybe a lava cake, he's got me wrapped around his finger! haha.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 29, 2011)

I adore a huge fig cut in half stuffed with a small amount of mascarpone drizzled with some honey and then wrapped in a very thin slice of prosciutto.
A big green slaad and some cappelini pasta with sauteed mushrooms in a little butter and either white wine or lemon
kadesma


----------



## Zathorious (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm excited for this. I'll choose tomorrow what to make and then start looking for ingredients, luckily I live not too far away from a very good market 

I'll check the figs at the market, but let's be honest they're not in season.

I may be able to sneak a picture on here of the food 

You guys are great, I have used literally hundreds of forums, and i'd say that this is easily the friendliest I have come across!

Z


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2011)

ss, i respectfully have to disagree. your advice might be ok for an older generation, but is also a bit confusing.

you recommend light meals including seafood, and that's exactly what i posted. not a heavy sauce.
first you say don't make spaghetti like mama, but then you say it's ok. i don't get it... i think you might have confused some of the posts.


if zath were dating an older woman then i'd agree about the blouse and sauce. but they're 18. i don't think young women even wear something called a blouse anymore, let alone worry about getting food on themselves. 

actually, it's a good test. if a young woman does "slurp" sauce onto herself, (besides being a pig) it's a good indication of how she'll react in other ways. 

if she freaks out and demands you run out for club soda, then she's too high strung. 
if she insists you pay for the dry cleaning, then she's too high maintenance. 
if she starts a food fight so you're both in the same boat, well, you might be onto something there, or she might be crazy. either one, lol.

all of this doesn't matter, though, if she's hot. 

ok zath, so get in there, and just be yourself. funny works well, can you be funny?

if you really want to try tricks and smoke and mirrors to get to your goal, find out about a subject she likes and do a little research on it. then include some of this new knowledge in to the conversation, again casually. but then eventually let her know that you researched it to impress her.

for some reason that kind of subterfuge is looked at as you being a caring guy, wanting to please her.


----------



## Zathorious (Mar 30, 2011)

We're sorta already seeing eachother, like I said it's complicated. It'l be fun i'm sure. Thursday night= D-day


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2011)

of course it's complicated, there's a woman involved, lol.



good luck and we'll await your report.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 30, 2011)

buckytom said:


> ss, i respectfully have to disagree. your advice might be ok for an older generation, but is also a bit confusing.
> 
> you recommend light meals including seafood, and that's exactly what i posted. not a heavy sauce.
> first you say don't make spaghetti like mama, but then you say it's ok. i don't get it... i think you might have confused some of the posts.
> ...


I concur master, my father taught me about the noble art.
1 Women are the best thing God invented,if he had invented anything better he kept it for himself.
2 Never fall asleep before your partner.
3 When a woman is in your arms it matter not a jot what she has done before you.
4 Never revisit a failed romance.
5 Earn enough to heat your house and sleep in the nude.
6 Look at the mother before you marry the daughter.
7 Respect yourself for without that you cannot respect her.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2011)

wow, those are some powerful words, bolas. i agree on the best thing god ever created, but i think i should throw my coat over you and get you safely out of here, away from brandished albeit polished claws, lol.

i have to disagree with #4. there's nothing better than something new but familiar at the same time. inhibitions are easily overcome in that dichotomy of  the new and familiar. yay-uh!!!

and the one about the mom, well, we can't hold the sins of the father against the son, so therfore we can't expect a daughter to turn into her mom. not if we tend the fields of her heart first, always, unending.


and pay for the gym membership...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 30, 2011)

Tom mate I can take it, after all I am a true British New Age man fully in touch with my feminine side, I found it easy after visiting 20 handbags and shoe shops with my fragrant wife then going back to the first one she visited to buy the first pair she tried on
Ps Tom when younger I found it time to move on when your partner leaves the toilet door open when you are away for the weekend at a romantic hotel


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2011)

lol bolas,  the fact you noticed the eventual succession of purchase makes you a better man than i. i gloss over and find an inner space when shopping far too easily now.

lol, zath you poor kid. 

if you're lucky, she,ll be the love of your life. someone to make something with you so great you find purpose in life,  pride in your abilities, and reason for your existence.


no matter, i hope she's hot.

it"s funny to listen to a couple of ol' lions talj about the more toothy days...





lol.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 30, 2011)

What do you mean lion before this marriage I was a Jaguar driving Cheetah


Ps its not true,I did have a Jag for work, I drove this for hunting till I could not enter and exit it with dignity


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 30, 2011)

Begin as you wish to finish. If you are trying to convince her that you cook (but you really don't), then perhaps you are misleading her. If you wish to continue cooking--go for it. If you are only cooking to impress her--hmmmm...that's misleading.

Keep it simple. A salad, a steak, veggies. Simple.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 30, 2011)

Regardless of the outcome post photos......of her, not the food.


----------



## betterthanabox (Mar 30, 2011)

As a woman in my early 20's I think I can impart a little knowledge. When my husband and I were dating he made me a great meal in his dorm. We had grilled chicken, broccoli, and rice. It was a great meal and was no pressure. We had a great time laughing and talking. 

That said, when we do romantic meals now we enjoy the following:

Indoor picnic- make finger foods and small desserts and enjoy them on a blanket on the floor. 

Pasta- Pasta goes a million directions. It can be casual or formal. Why not go for thin spaghetti with olive oil, a few diced fresh tomatoes, a little garlic, artichokes and some black olives served with some grated Parmesan. 

I know there has been discussions about sauce, I like sauce and if I'm staying over I probably brought at least 2 shirts, so I would say go with a sauce. 

We like to pick up a rotisserie chicken, a nice baguette, and make a nice salad and some rice for a meal that comes together in minutes. 

Your turkey looked good, why not roast a chicken or try some Cornish game hens. 

I'm a little worried you are going to come across as a little over zealous in your romantic endeavor and make her uncomfortable. Sometimes the most romantic and sexy thing a man can do is have a little self control and let things happen in their time. If she doesn't feel respected, it doesn't matter what you do she isn't going to take the bait if she feels like a piece of meat.


----------



## Zathorious (Mar 30, 2011)

Better than a box! Brilliant! Roast chicken or cornish hens would be perfect! There is literally no other word for it!

I really appreciate the advise guys, really I do, I was going to go with a seafood mediterranean stew, I had cooked for friends with saffron rice, it's like the italian seafood but a little lighter, last time I used scallops squid salmon and mussels.

Okay so now all I need to know is the best recipe for roast chicken, now no arguing, everyone has one which they've sworn by i'm sure.

I just read a good one which includes pricking a lemon all over and sticking it in the cavity of the chicken.

The way I got that turkey to look as such was by using a rubber spatuala to separate the skin from the meat, This done I proceeded to rub a half pound of butter under and over the skin mmm moist.

I'm in the hat, and I have since cut my hair don't worry  I have also joined the gym and gained 22lbs of lean muscle I say lean because my body fat is around 5% The girl is not at the table, as I said it's complicated.







Another of the turkey, before





After





My friends REALLY loved it





The idea was that everyone bring one dish and I cook the gobbler it was fantastic.
So the best roast chicken? Let the games begin!


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 30, 2011)

You can lift the skin and put sage or rosemary under the skin between the meat and the skin.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 30, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> What do you mean lion before this marriage I was a Jaguar driving Cheetah
> 
> 
> tyView attachment 10385


 
I got a '67 classic restored MGB for my 16th birthday (maghony steering wheel, spin off hubs, rag top--sweet). You wanna know how many of the boys wanted to go out with me so that they "might" get to drive my car?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 31, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I got a '67 classic restored MGB for my 16th birthday (maghony steering wheel, spin off hubs, rag top--sweet). You wanna know how many of the boys wanted to go out with me so that they "might" get to drive my car?


Fantastic car and for your birthday even better, what color was it?
I was brought up with stick shifts, the box on the MGB was a bit difficult how did you manage?
The best car that I ever owned was a 1969 1293cc Mini Cooper s with a gas flow head and twin choke webbers. I loved cars and M/bikes then, my best bike was a triton that we built using a Norton feather bed frame and a 650cc Triumph Bonny engine, I wish I was young again


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 31, 2011)

Zath man that looks very civilised, good job on the turkey, I like the hat did the roof leak


----------



## buckytom (Mar 31, 2011)

lol, bolas. 

i wonder how many got that?

i've been looking into buying a new mini cooper. their dealership is right across the street from my office. i know a few guys who have them that like them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 31, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Don't forget the Dean Martin.


 
If you swim in da sea, somethin' bitsa your knee, that's a Moray...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 31, 2011)

buckytom said:


> lol, bolas.
> 
> i wonder how many got that?
> 
> i've been looking into buying a new mini cooper. their dealership is right across the street from my office. i know a few guys who have them that like them.


 Tom mate the bmw mini looks a sweet car, I have never tried one, I fell in love with the cooper s when as a kid we went to Oulton Park to watch Dan Gurney race the coopers in a Nascar Ford Galaxy, Gurney could drive but the track is full of bends which suited the coopers. The coopers looked like they would fit in the trunk of the Galaxy.
I was blown away when I saw the late Mike the bike Hailwood on the same track when he signed for the new company Honda, apart from being a very generous man with his time he rode a bike like he was part of it.
I was clocked at 125mph on a 125cc Yam going downhill into cascades in a club race. This was on a Spanish track some years ago age and lack of bottle meant I finished well down


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 31, 2011)

So don't keep us in suspense.  How did it go, and what did you serve.  Did anyone else notice that just the guys were concerned with whether or not the lady was hot?  If there ever end up being wedding bells you owe us all invitations!  Well, okay maybe just the recipes for the reception dinner.


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 31, 2011)

I coat my turkey with bacon. Always comes out perfect! i do the same with chicken.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 31, 2011)

Bolas, in 1973, when we lived in U.S. Navy housing in Bremerton, Wa., we had a neighbor who had just returned from a tour of duty in Lockerbie, Scotland. He brought back a Scottish wife and an Austin Mini. One day while working on the engine of this tiny, tiny car, he dropped a wrench. It never did fall out the bottom, and in fact I don't think you could even see the ground from any vantage point in the engine compartment! It was the first differential engine I had ever seen. I also recall him saying something about having to reach through a hole in the back of the glove box in order to reach the oil filter.  Whether or not that was true, I don't know, but it makes for a fun story and makes a statement about how cramped it was around the engine.

I kid you not, his name was Maxwell Smart!


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Fantastic car and for your birthday even better, what color was it?


 She was canary yellow and her name was Maggie. The only problem I had was that in the rain, the drive shaft <?> would lock and I'd have to go under the hood with the jack handle and the copper hammer and tap it back into position so she'd start. She was really, really sweet.

The boys in town (I lived in a small town) would pick her up and turn her around so she was facing the wrong way if I'd parallel parked. And, I had a terrible time keeping a gas cap-that was "stolen" regularly. My older brother used to sneak her out to X-rated drive-in movies...I used to park her behind the house but he'd still sneak her out--and in the winter, my folks made me put her up on blocks, but come spring, the wheels went on, the top came off, and Maggie and I were on the road! And, my mom, who worked as a surgical RN and worked emergency call, would keep clean panties in the glovebox...my Mom loved driving Maggie when she was on call...

I loved Maggie...there was a local back road that had the most amazing "S" curves and racing Maggie on those "S" curves with the top down was...well, now I'd say dangerous, but at the time, beyond fun.

My brother had his choice of cars when he turned 16--for some reason, he picked a Dodge Colt station wagon. I went with the sexy car--but, I will say this, the man who restored Maggie only would sell it to my folks if I promised to wear the seatbelt. This was before the seatbelt law. I have worn my seatbelt everytime I've been in a car since Maggie.


----------



## Zathorious (Mar 31, 2011)

Game day today 

Things are different now, I emmigrated to Canada from England 6 1/2 years go.

I can either afford a car and no insurance, or insurance and no car!

See my problem? I did however extend the lease on my sisters colbolt for a month, that was wild!

MGB's are great little cars, I've always loved the look of them.

Aston martin DB5, a great car to own. My dad had a jaguar XJR, which we once went 250km/hr in (in England) and after that he bought a jaguar XK8.

OOO one of my favourites of his was a BMW 840, that's a rare car, look it up. Gorgeous!

Now we have a Merc CLK 320 which we got a DEAL on (we lost basically all our money when business stuff didn't work out) but with my dad's job he has a car allowance hehe  Too bad he won't give me the keys, and now he hides them as he got it on the Thursday and went out with my mother on friday night and I went out with the Mercedes! It was gorgeous. I wish I could take it out tonight to pick her up!

Where are those keys I wonder 

So I don't have a mixer just a blender, so i'll have to mix the egg whites by hand, any tips?


----------



## roadfix (Mar 31, 2011)

Zathorious said:


> Game day today


Opening Day for the Dodgers too!  Hope you score big tonight!  Good luck.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 1, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Bolas, in 1973, when we lived in U.S. Navy housing in Bremerton, Wa., we had a neighbor who had just returned from a tour of duty in Lockerbie, Scotland. He brought back a Scottish wife and an Austin Mini. One day while working on the engine of this tiny, tiny car, he dropped a wrench. It never did fall out the bottom, and in fact I don't think you could even see the ground from any vantage point in the engine compartment! It was the first differential engine I had ever seen. I also recall him saying something about having to reach through a hole in the back of the glove box in order to reach the oil filter. Whether or not that was true, I don't know, but it makes for a fun story and makes a statement about how cramped it was around the engine.
> 
> I kid you not, his name was Maxwell Smart!


The original Smart car, Selkie mate they were a small car but I was more agile then so if you got in the back and pushed the seat forward you could have a reasonable Tete a Tete
The standard Mini had a terrible pudding stirrer gearstick and the state owned company that made them made a loss on every car. We had a pit to do routine oil changes ect.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 1, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> She was canary yellow and her name was Maggie. The only problem I had was that in the rain, the drive shaft <?> would lock and I'd have to go under the hood with the jack handle and the copper hammer and tap it back into position so she'd start. She was really, really sweet.
> 
> The boys in town (I lived in a small town) would pick her up and turn her around so she was facing the wrong way if I'd parallel parked. And, I had a terrible time keeping a gas cap-that was "stolen" regularly. My older brother used to sneak her out to X-rated drive-in movies...I used to park her behind the house but he'd still sneak her out--and in the winter, my folks made me put her up on blocks, but come spring, the wheels went on, the top came off, and Maggie and I were on the road! And, my mom, who worked as a surgical RN and worked emergency call, would keep clean panties in the glovebox...my Mom loved driving Maggie when she was on call...
> 
> ...


Great memories, the Mgb on song had a great warbleing exhaust note, she would have been very pretty with non standard knock on wire wheels, the car of my dreams then was the Austin Healy 3000.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 1, 2011)

Zathorious said:


> Game day today
> 
> Things are different now, I emmigrated to Canada from England 6 1/2 years go.
> 
> ...


Yes buy a mixer and save your hand for other things.
One of my big brother companies made the alloy wheels for Jags, my first Jag was a 23yrs old XK 150 in 1973, I drove it to Munich and sold it for cash, I then bought a left hooker red Porsche 2.2 litre 911 targa with a surrey top. I drove it back to the UK, I left London in a hurry at 03.00 and got to Chester at 04.45 about 200 mls


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 1, 2011)

buckytom said:


> lol, bolas.
> 
> i wonder how many got that?


Tom mate it appears to have gone over everyone else's head


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Tom mate it appears to have gone over everyone else's head



So, please translate.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 2, 2011)

a gentleman should take off his hat indoors unless the roof is leaking. lol.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 2, 2011)

taxlady said:


> So, please translate.


Ok Tax, if you look at Zaths pic of a very civilised meal you can spot Zath he's the one wearing a rather fetching kangol cap aka reservoir dogs


----------



## Zathorious (Apr 2, 2011)

So I ended up making roast chicken, a mixed salad with strawberries and mango and this really tasty potato dish, which I got from this 

YouTube - Gordon Ramsay's Crispy Salmon Recipe

however I didn't add the crab but it made for a wicked side dish!

The mousse? It worked! NO LUMPS TOO! I topped those with stawberries.

I also bought a single honey crisp apple (she once told me they were her favourite) but I only remembered when I saw them in the store that she'd like one, the single apple was $2.50! It was really worth it though 

It was an amazing evening, we had planned on watching the P.T Anderson film Magnolia. So we ate on giant indian styled cushions and little tables whilst listening to a french mix by Waldeck and (I have a tv in my room lucky me!) I put on planet earth in HD Deserts, with no sound.

I ended up feeding her the mousse.  No pictures of the food i'm afraid  

You guys are the best! 
THANK YOU!


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 2, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i've been looking into buying a new mini cooper. their dealership is right across the street from my office. i know a few guys who have them that like them.



I love my Mini Cooper S.  I can drive it anywhere and it has a lot of zip without being horrible to my gas mileage.  Here is a picture of it zipping down the road....taken by the fine traffic camera.  The city was so impressed by the fine driving and car's excellent style, they sent me a picture....and video.  

@Zathorious - The meal looks wonderful.  I'm sure she was surprised and happy with your thoughtfulness!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Ok Tax, if you look at Zaths pic of a very civilised meal you can spot Zath he's the one wearing a rather fetching kangol cap aka reservoir dogs



Oh, okay. I thought it was something more obscure.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> I love my Mini Cooper S. I can drive it anywhere and it has a lot of zip without being horrible to my gas mileage. Here is a picture of it zipping down the road....taken by the fine traffic camera. The city was so impressed by the fine driving and car's excellent style, they sent me a picture....and video.
> 
> @Zathorious - The meal looks wonderful. I'm sure she was surprised and happy with your thoughtfulness!


 
How much did they charge you for the picture?


----------



## roadfix (Apr 2, 2011)

Zathorious said:


> I ended up feeding her the mousse
> No pictures of the food i'm afraid  I did snap one of her however on film


 
I'm glad to see that you had a wonderful evening with your date but you know these types of threads are absolutely worthless at the end without pictures. 
This thread has totally derailed and turned into a Mini Cooper thread. (not that it's bad as I once owned a 1959 Morris Mini which was a total POS to work on)
So please show us some pics....)))


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 2, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How much did they charge you for the picture?



Just a mere $40 bucks!    Did I mention the video???


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Just a mere $40 bucks!  Did I mention the video???


 
Yes!


----------



## Oldvine (Apr 3, 2011)

Anything you cook, even a grilled cheese sandwich, will be romantic.   The most romantic thing will be to do all the clean up yourself.


----------

